# Length of reins/lines for ground driving



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just a quick question for you all - how long should the lines used to ground drive a horse be? (I will just be using my saddle, not a surcingle if that makes a difference.) I am planning on buying some but it seems different people say different lengths so I figured I'd ask those of you experienced with ground driving here about what length of lines you think is best.

Thanks all! :wink:
Jenny


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

I should probably mention that the majority of articles I've read say 30 foot long reins.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

On a small horse, I'm usually perfectly comfortable using two generic 20-24 ft long lunge/long lines. I broke down for "real" 30 foot driving lines for my current 2 year old (14.2h, 69" blanket) and there was so much excess line! Couldn't leave it dragging between my legs as I always did with my longe lines, so I had to have 4-6 loops of line in each hand. It was awkward and I was constantly fussing with them to make sure nothing got twisted or wrapped around my hand. But, had I been working a larger/longer horse, 30 feet may have been just right?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You need 30 feet if you are going to do circles. It IS annoying that the one that goes around the back of the horse is always so much shorter...

Nancy


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It depends on what you are working on and what prior driving the horse has had.

For very green and untried horses, I stay out of kicking range, for sure. I usually start with 30 foot lines to teach W/T/C. I will use the long reins when doing canter transitions/changes with higher trained horses, too.

I use 20 foot lines when doing lateral work with green horses. When I know a horse is not likely to kick and I want to work on collection, I will go to 15 foot lines and stay very close to the haunch.

I never use a saddle. And, unlike many here, I will never cross the offside rein around the haunch. Ever. I use a surcingle and cross the offside rein over the back, behind the surcingle. Using a saddle makes this impossible and, if you are running the reins through the stirrups, it puts the reins way too low.

One of these days, I want to get someone to video me driving an experienced horse. It is fun to do figure eights at a canter with flying changes. You have to be very nimble with your feet AND your hands!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I would love to see a video of that Alison Finch

Let us know when you post one


----------

